

Web 2.0 names that were stolen from my 4 year old - eastsidegringo
http://tracksuitceo.com/2008/07/17/web-20-names-that-were-stolen-from-my-4-year-old/
Jaiku, that was just bought by Google and Joomla are both names invented by the author's 4 year old. He wants her to get some credit...
======
ScottWhigham
Cute :)

You could use the Web 2.0 Domain Name Generator if you don't want to pay those
steep, 4yo consulting rates :)

<http://www.dotomator.com/web20.html>

